# Ratings based on last 500 trips ?



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Any idea on why Uber went back to ratings on last 500 trips?


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

I think 500 gives Uber and the driver a better picture of their performance. With Lyft's 100, I have much sharper swings when one pax tries to get a free ride with a 1 *. 1* on Uber drop me about .01 compared to at least a .1 on Lyft.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Michael1230nj said:


> Any idea on why Uber went back to ratings on last 500 trips?


Uber changed to 100 only for certain markets as a test run. Mine never changed from 500.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

500 is better for the drivers


----------

